# Tesla Model 3 Battery & Motor Package EV Kit



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model 3 Battery & Motor Package EV Kit On Ebay

Price: $14,999.95 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/184980455152?


----------

